# Is firewood suitable for smoking??



## ryanmn (Mar 20, 2017)

Most the gas stations/grocery stores sell bundles of wood for fireplaces/bonfires? Is this wood suitable for my smoker, or should I worry about whether it has been treated with chemicals? Thanks!


----------



## bbqwillie (Mar 20, 2017)

I don't know where you live but the State I live in regulates  that firewood. It cannot have any chemicals in it. With that said, most of that bundled wood is Hickory, Birch or Oak. Any of those woods are OK for smoking. The Birch is easy to identify (hint: it has white bark the rest don't). So if you want to separate it out that's fine. Cooking with a Hickory/Oak mix produces a nice flavor. So go for it.

ETA: Duh! you're from Minnesota. See what your State laws are with respect to selling wood with chemical treatment.


----------



## smokeymose (Mar 20, 2017)

I use that bundled wood to get a coal bed going sometimes before adding better stuff. I didn't know some had chemicals added....


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Mar 20, 2017)

Our firewood here is not suitable for smoking. It's pine and juniper. Not tasty, not tasty at all.


----------



## pc farmer (Mar 20, 2017)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Our firewood here is not suitable for smoking. It's pine and juniper. Not tasty, not tasty at all.


Same here.  Bought fire wood that is in bundles at the local store is pine.

Now if you buy from someone selling fire wood that they cut to heat homes its usually oak.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Mar 20, 2017)

Mostly Pine in  NJ. Fortunately my property in PA is covered with hardwood. The adjoining land is a couple thousand acres of mountain. Think I'm going to be ok...JJ


----------



## b-one (Mar 20, 2017)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Mostly Pine in  NJ. Fortunately my property in PA is covered with hardwood. The adjoining land is a couple thousand acres of mountain. Think I'm going to be ok...JJ



Start selling it on eBay,what a retirement you could have!:biggrin:


----------



## jake0531 (Mar 20, 2017)

I use general firewood most the time to bring the smoker to temp and to get a coal bed going. Mostly use Maple as it is readily available in my yard, and oak that I use for firewood then when I got a nice bed and am about ready for meat I put my wood for smoking on.


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 21, 2017)

Down here they sell the bundled firewood everywhere.

It always says on the bag what it is.

Here it's usually a mix of red oak & hickory.

Although Walmart has started selling bags of split hickory & it's really nice quality.

Al


----------



## 416bigbore (Mar 21, 2017)

SmokeyMose said:


> I use that bundled wood to get a coal bed going sometimes before adding better stuff. I didn't know some had chemicals added....


My guess would be the chemical is a Pesticide and or Fungicide for the purpose to help prevent the spreading of any bad bugs and or diseases to other parts of the county, because of campers hauling that bundled camp wood across the country with them. 

On one of my trips to Alaska traveling through Canada, I seen a small pile of split firewood stacked up beside the shack at the Border Crossing, so I inquired about it and the Canadian Border Guard told me they don't allow people to transport firewood across the border for that same reason.

I to also like to use misc. scraps of trash wood to get my fires going first before I add on the good stuff.


----------



## smokeymose (Mar 21, 2017)

416bigbore said:


> My guess would be the chemical is a Pesticide and or Fungicide for the purpose to help prevent the spreading of any bad bugs and or diseases to other parts of the county, because of campers hauling that bundled camp wood across the country with them.
> 
> On one of my trips to Alaska traveling through Canada, I seen a small pile of split firewood stacked up beside the shack at the Border Crossing, so I inquired about it and the Canadian Border Guard told me they don't allow people to transport firewood across the border for that same reason.
> 
> I to also like to use misc. scraps of trash wood to get my fires going first before I add on the good stuff.:grilling_smilie:


It's not just national borders. Some of the folks I work with are big into "camping" with trailers, etc. They aren't allowed to bring in firewood, period, even within the state because of the Elm Borer thing.


----------



## gr0uch0 (Mar 21, 2017)

SmokeyMose said:


> It's not just national borders. Some of the folks I work with are big into "camping" with trailers, etc. They aren't allowed to bring in firewood, period, even within the state because of the Elm Borer thing.


100% accurate, SM.  Bringing firewood in the county (note:  county) where we are is a no-no because of exactly what you spoke.  Emerald ash borer is the unwanted critter here.


----------



## 416bigbore (Mar 21, 2017)

Thank goodness for the good old stand by,  Kingsford Original Briquettes!


----------



## smokeymose (Mar 21, 2017)

gr0uch0 said:


> 100% accurate, SM.  Bringing firewood in the county (note:  county) where we are is a no-no because of exactly what you spoke.  Emerald ash borer is the unwanted critter here.


Probably the same critter. I just had the name wrong...


----------



## geezer (Mar 21, 2017)

The young guy I buy firewood from cuts it all off his own property. Its all red and white oak with the occasional hickory tree. Its as good or better than anything you cab buy in a store. Seriously. 

I buy 2 or 3 pickup loads from him every fall. Its all been seasoned for a year+.


----------



## geezer (Mar 21, 2017)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Mostly Pine in NJ. Fortunately my property in PA is covered with hardwood. The adjoining land is a couple thousand acres of mountain. Think I'm going to be ok...JJ


Pine for firewood? Good grief, what an excellent way to get a flue fire.


----------



## mowin (Mar 21, 2017)

Here in NY, you cant transport firewood over 50 miles, and you better be able to prove where it was purchased, cut from. Pre package bundles that have been treated are the exception.   Ash cannot be moved from county to county, IIRC. 

Last yr for the first couple weekends,  there was DOT and Encon set up by the campground we seasonal in checking rigs for firewood and proof of purchase.


----------



## myownidaho (Mar 21, 2017)

mowin said:


> Here in NY, you cant transport firewood over 50 miles, and you better be able to prove where it was purchased, cut from. Pre package bundles that have been treated are the exception.   Ash cannot be moved from county to county, IIRC.
> 
> Last yr for the first couple weekends,  there was DOT and Encon set up by the campground we seasonal in checking rigs for firewood and proof of purchase.



[emoji]128561[/emoji][emoji]128561[/emoji][emoji]128561[/emoji]

Not much hardwood here. However, Ponderosa pine is a superb firewood because of it's low sap content. I've cooked over it quite a bit but it's not a smoking wood.


----------



## mowin (Mar 21, 2017)

MyOwnIdaho said:


> [emoji]128561[/emoji][emoji]128561[/emoji][emoji]128561[/emoji]
> 
> Not much hardwood here. However, Ponderosa pine is a superb firewood because of it's low sap content. I've cooked over it quite a bit but it's not a smoking wood.



Were lucky, tons of hardwoods here. Maple, oak, hickory, cherry, apple.  Just can't transport it. Lol.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Mar 21, 2017)

Geezer said:


> Pine for firewood? Good grief, what an excellent way to get a flue fire. :redface:



Fireplace/stove folks buy pickup load or hardwood by the cord. The bundles are for guys like my brother that burn in his patio pit a couple times a year...JJ


----------



## smokeymose (Mar 22, 2017)

Geezer said:


> Pine for firewood? Good grief, what an excellent way to get a flue fire.


I thought about saying something about using pine in a fireplace, but I seem to be getting my foot caught in my mouth a lot lately. Glad I wasn't the only one to wonder about it.

We didn't even use it in campfires in the Boy Scouts, but we always had plenty of other stuff.


----------



## 416bigbore (Mar 22, 2017)

Geezer said:


> Pine for firewood? Good grief, what an excellent way to get a flue fire.


Not trying to 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  or 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





, I like to heat with wood and I do burn a fair amount of scrap pine 2x4's and split pine logs. I copied and pasted some helpful info below.
[h1]What Causes a Chimney Fire? [/h1]
When you burn in a wood stove, a byproduct called creosote builds up on the inside of the chimney. If you’re not familiar with what creosote is, here is a great explanation from Hearth.com  

_“Creosote is a gummy, foul smelling, corrosive and extremely combustible substance that, if no precautions are taken, will coat the insides of everything it passes through. It is formed when volatile gases given off in the burning process combine and condense on their way out of the chimney…..It can form a hard layer coating the insides of pipes and chimney liners. It can form into a fluffy substance that plugs pipes and breaks off and falls down, filling low spots in piping. It is the cause of most chimney fires and the main reason chimneys and pipes have to be cleaned and inspected periodically.”_

_I agree pine is not the best wood of choice to be burning, but it also isn't the main cause of a chimney fire either. A Chimney Temp Gauge is a very valuable and inexpensive Tool to have mounted onto your Chimney Flue Pipe. Making sure you keep your chimney temp in the correct Safe Burn Range, will greatly reduce your chances of a chimney fire. _

_I personally like to keep my chimney temp in the 400F  range most of the time unless I let the stove completely go out. Then when I fire it back up for the first time after the stove has completely cooled off. I will start out with a fast roaring fire to drive my chimney flue pipe temp up around 700F for a few seconds to burn off any nasty buildup that might be trying to start building up on the inside of my pipe._

_I have used this method for over 20 years of heating with wood and lump coal and have yet to have any issues from any Creosote build up. I DO NOT recommend anyone try this unless they are absolutely, 100% sure, their chimney flue is Clean and free of any Creosote first. _

_Heating with wood is no different than any other type of heating source, it all boils down to regular maintenance of some sort to help prevent from having any unwanted issues._




_     _

_  _


----------



## c45br (Apr 12, 2017)

mowin said:


> Here in NY, you cant transport firewood over 50 miles, and you better be able to prove where it was purchased, cut from. Pre package bundles that have been treated are the exception. Ash cannot be moved from county to county, IIRC.
> 
> Last yr for the first couple weekends, there was DOT and Encon set up by the campground we seasonal in checking rigs for firewood and proof of purchase.


What did they say when you asked for a search warrant?


----------



## birdman080 (Apr 12, 2017)

They don't need a search warrant.  They are essentially "asking to search your vehicle".  If you don't give permission, they don't give you "permission" to camp at the campsite.


----------



## c45br (Apr 12, 2017)

Birdman080 said:


> They don't need a search warrant.  They are essentially "asking to search your vehicle".  If you don't give permission, they don't give you "permission" to camp at the campsite.


I can't find anything in the laws about requiring a search warrant to be a reason for denial into a State park.


----------



## mowin (Apr 12, 2017)

C45BR said:


> What did they say when you asked for a search warrant?



If it's visible, no search warrant needed.  But if you want to try that angle, let us know how it turned out...Thumbs Up


----------



## mowin (Apr 12, 2017)

C45BR said:


> I can't find anything in the laws about requiring a search warrant to be a reason for denial into a State park.



To be clear, these were not state parks. Privet campgrounds.  I have heard of some CG in NY not allowing any firewood in.  You had to purchase firewood from them.  Now that's nothing more than them removing as much money from your pocket as possible.


----------



## gr0uch0 (Apr 12, 2017)

mowin said:


> To be clear, these were not state parks. Privet campgrounds. I have heard of some CG in NY not allowing any firewood in. You had to purchase firewood from them. Now that's nothing more than them removing as much money from your pocket as possible.


No, it's really not an attempt to separate you from your money.  If someone were to bring in a load of wood with insects that could wipe out the timber in the owner's campground, the campground loses its appeal, and he's out of business fairly quickly.  He's merely protecting his investment, which he's certainly entitled to do.


----------



## mowin (Apr 12, 2017)

gr0uch0 said:


> No, it's really not an attempt to separate you from your money.  If someone were to bring in a load of wood with insects that could wipe out the timber in the owner's campground, the campground loses its appeal, and he's out of business fairly quickly.  He's merely protecting his investment, which he's certainly entitled to do.



If the price was compatible to what you can buy it 1/4 mile down the road, I'd say your correct. 
But it double the price. So, no it has absolutely nothing to do with keeping the campground pretty. 

Plus they state "do to NYS law". BS, law clearly states within 50 miles, unless it's been certified. There's no law saying no outside firewood into campgrounds. 

For this reason, I will not visit these CG's. Even tho it's very easy to smuggle in a weekends worth of firewood.


----------



## gr0uch0 (Apr 12, 2017)

His business, his rules, his price.  Like you said, you don't have to go there.

Do you "smuggle" in your own Pepsi to a restaurant because they charge $2.50 and you can get it cheaper at the grocery store next door?


----------



## mowin (Apr 12, 2017)

I definitely smuggle stuff into a movie theater. :biggrin:

I agree its their place there rules, but dont tell me its because of Ny laws.  Its greed. Plain and simple.  

I have friends that stay in these CG's. Yes they smuggle in firewood.


----------



## gr0uch0 (Apr 12, 2017)

mowin said:


> I definitely smuggle stuff into a movie theater. :biggrin:
> 
> I agree its their place there rules, but dont tell me its because of Ny laws.  Its greed. Plain and simple.
> 
> I have friends that stay in these CG's. Yes they smuggle in firewood.



Stay classy, mowin.


----------



## birdman080 (Apr 12, 2017)

C45BR said:


> I can't find anything in the laws about requiring a search warrant to be a reason for denial into a State park.


I never said a word about it being a state park or in the state law.  However, if it is in the rules of the campground...be it a public or private campground, they have the right to deny you entry if you deny their request to check.

Also, it may very well be in state law about restricting firewood being brought in from other states / areas.  I don't know.


----------



## chopsaw (Apr 16, 2017)

Just FYI . Check your states conservation site . It is a real problem . 

https://nature.mdc.mo.gov/discover-nature/activities/camping/dont-move-firewood


----------



## ron petersen (May 10, 2017)

I am in need of a lot of firewood and closest I can get is from Menards. These are bundles that are shrink wrapped of mainly Oak with some Ash in it. 

I emailed the company that cuts and bundles these woods.

This is what they said :

We use all hardwood, however, there is some seasonality to the species we get in.  Generally, in warm months it will be primarily oak whereas in winter it is ash.  The wood is all natural and contains no added chemicals, so, it should be good to use in a smoker.The wood is kiln dried for 48 hours and then stored no more than several days before it is packaged.

I am curious to how much moisture is in the wood if kiln dried for 2 days and packaged within a week or so.

I have used this wood in my smoker with no problems, there has been a couple times where it produced a lot of smoke assuming the wood had a lot of moisture.

Is there a fast way to "dry" the wood prior to cooking? Lay it out in open sun spread out? Possible rain.

Thank You for the help


----------



## jake0531 (May 10, 2017)

Ron Petersen said:


> I am in need of a lot of firewood and closest I can get is from Menards. These are bundles that are shrink wrapped of mainly Oak with some Ash in it.
> I emailed the company that cuts and bundles these woods.
> This is what they said :
> 
> ...


When I go camping and take my firewood I've had it rain on me the day before or so. I like to think going 70mph down the highway with it in the back dries it out [emoji]128513[/emoji]


----------

